# Kovalev Dun Goofed?



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

atsch

With all the accusations of him being a racist, this is extremely fucking stupid. @Felix trinidad @FelixTrinidad


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice to see all the talk about him not beign a racist was bullshit.
Dude is what he is, wish people would be honest about it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Yeah maybe he is racist


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Oh no....

Lost a lot of respect. Dickhead move.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Well that wraps up that debate.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Just banter.

He doesn't come from a place where people know what politically correct is.


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

He's disrespectful to monkeys.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

dyna said:


> Just banter.
> 
> He doesn't come from a place where people* know what politically correct is.*


Yeah I guess this.

But godammnit Kovalev, why?


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Crean said:


> Oh no....
> 
> Lost a lot of respect. Dickhead move.


Same here. Very disappointing.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

dyna said:


> He doesn't come from a place where people know what politically correct is.


Kovalev is not from a Medieval god-forsaken village.

He doesn't come from a place where people don't know that a monkey comparison is a racist insult.

Really bad stuff from Kovalev.


----------



## Jesus of Montreal (Apr 4, 2015)

I don't have myself a problem with it, but considering how pc people are now, it's a dumb thing to do.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

To be fair, Stevenson really, REALLY does look like he has some simian blood in him.


Now you KNOW it's true. :deal


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Also, 

this shit will sell tickets. Guaranteed. So, not so dumb, really.


Sergey should start referring to Stevenson as "that rapist ape." THAT will get people talking.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> To be fair, Stevenson really, REALLY does look like he has some simian blood in him.
> 
> Now you KNOW it's true. :deal


Just accept Kovalev did wrong here !!


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Oh well

*WAR BETERBIEV *:conf


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Never !


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Never !


Tread lightly with this, some people won't react well if you continue on this path :lol:


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Yeah, but it's funny. :bbb

Hey, if Muhammad Ali could do it .......



:blood :suicide


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Kov has a sketchy history with saying racist stuff and his defense is always that he has black friends

this guy is a prime candidate for your stereotypical Eastern Euro, Stormfront member


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Tread lightly with this, some people won't react well if you continue on this path :lol:


Reminds me of a pic of the Mexican ginger. (I think Doc used it as an avatar at ESB.)


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

This is a goof alright. Part of me wants to give the benefit of the doubt and just say he's not intentionally that inflammatory, just a bit ignorant with the indoctrinated racism.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Also,
> 
> this shit will sell tickets. Guaranteed. So, not so dumb, really.
> 
> Sergey should start referring to Stevenson as "that rapist ape." THAT will get people talking.


Sell tickets to the fight his promoter won't make?


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Never !


Dude atsch


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Kovalev = itsmeagain and ashstrodamus new favorite fighter :yep


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Kovalev is not from a Medieval god-forsaken village.
> 
> He doesn't come from a place where people don't know that a monkey comparison is a racist insult.
> 
> Really bad stuff from Kovalev.


Considering how often we have heard monkey chants, and the numerous innocent bananas thrown on the field during football matches in that part of the world. I'd say that it is safe to say that he probably understands the comparison.


----------



## RDJ (Jun 27, 2012)

The guy does look like a monkey. A friend of mine looks like a monkey too, he's white.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

^ Dat's what I'm SAYIN' ! 

:deal


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

RDJ said:


> The guy does look like a monkey. A friend of mine looks like a monkey too, he's white.












There was that soccer player that people said looked like a monkey. I had to Google it. I hope it's him.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Fuck Kovalev, I want to see this fight.


----------



## RDJ (Jun 27, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> There was that soccer player that people said looked like a monkey. I had to Google it. I hope it's him.


Must be Klaas Jan Huntelaar I guess.


----------



## RDJ (Jun 27, 2012)

I call all sorts of people monkeys. Most of the time it's for acting like a monkey, so I understand Kovalev here because Stevenson both looks like a monkey and acts like a monkey. Call ****** a monkey, fine. Call a yellow person a monkey, no problem. Call a black guy a monkey and it's racist. How the fuck would I call a black guy who acts or looks like a monkey? :think

And also, where's the monkey limit? Can I call an Arab a monkey? A Turk? An Italian? It's confusing this whole racism thing.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

RDJ said:


> Must be Klaas Jan Huntelaar I guess.


Bale has something about a monkey. his ears are very funny too.


----------



## RDJ (Jun 27, 2012)

****** is reclaiming monkeys. Note that this monkey (the animal one) is white. Its skin is pale. Like a chimp, pale skin brown hair. You're not black because you have brown hair. So chimps are ours and we can call people chimps.


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

Krusher a true G.
Place is too PC and full of diva drama queens.


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Mr. Brain said:


> He's disrespectful to monkeys.


That's an ape, not a monkey.

And really 'Bama, seriously, hypocrisy much.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Kov has a sketchy history with saying racist stuff and his defense is always that he has black friends
> 
> this guy is a prime candidate for your stereotypical Eastern Euro, Stormfront member


Because he's white and Russian?


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Mat_Cauthon said:


> That's an ape, not a monkey.
> 
> And really 'Bama, seriously, hypocrisy much.


:rofl TouchÃ©.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Considering how often we have heard monkey chants, and the numerous innocent bananas thrown on the field during football matches in that part of the world. I'd say that it is safe to say that he probably understands the comparison.


Soccer fans are hardly representatives of an entire country.
In Russia at least.

But plenty of ultras are renowned for their racist and nazi views.
Most fans and casual people simply don't care about that stuff at all.
But the dumbest are usually the loudest and most noticeable.
Just check our forum and you'd find many examples.

Racism in Russia is overblown by the western media (for different reasons).
Racism is barely a blip on the radar there, other problems are for more prominent - the rise and blatant corruption of the christian church, animosity between the south and the rest of the country, etc.

And you'd never hear none of this stuff in a boxing/mma/etc match. 
Especially from a fighter.

Which makes Kovalev look even worse.
Ignorance and Stevenson's own insults are not excuses.
Kovalev's not racist as in "I hate these nuccas" type of racists.
More like uneducated, street-raised and has got a short-fuse - like "I don't take shit from anyone - you insult me and I'll insult you even more then".
Still even a guy like Provodnikov who comes from the worse background would never say or do anything like that.

It's not even the worst thing he said about Stevenson, by the way.
He said that Stevenson "crows" which is the strongest insult in Russia.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I usually give people the benefit of the doubt and would say maybe he didn't mean it in a racist way but because of the Kovalev - Silakh thing I think that goes out the window if it was the first time this had happened I would have given him the benefit of the doubt.
With his promoter pulling out of the purse bit and this this a bad streak for Kovalev and that jsut after his biggest win


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

It's not up there with being a pimp and assaulting women, but it's pretty shitty.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Soccer fans are hardly representatives of an entire country.
> In Russia at least.
> 
> But plenty of ultras are renowned for their racist and nazi views.
> ...


Cheers man. Thanks for schooling me on that :good

What the hell does that "crows" term mean in Russia, why is that considered so insulting?


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> What the hell does that "crows" term mean in Russia, why is that considered so insulting?


That's what roosters do.

They crow.

Rooster is a term for a ****** - but not just a ****** - the lowest form of a prison ******.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> That's what roosters do.
> 
> They crow.
> 
> Rooster is a term for a ****** - but not just a ****** - the lowest form of a prison ******.


Ah, i see. Thanks for explaining mate!


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Aw man. Why'd he go and do that? Dumbass.

Shit like this is why I think social media is a big toilet.



PivotPunch said:


> I usually give people the benefit of the doubt and would say maybe he didn't mean it in a racist way


:lol: this forum never fails to amuse me


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Boggle said:


> Aw man. Why'd he go and do that? Dumbass.
> 
> Shit like this is why I think social media is a big toilet.
> 
> :lol: this forum never fails to amuse me


Sometimes I'm too naive I guess :lol:


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Be interesting to see how he tries to talk his way out of this one.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

It's Ovah said:


> Be interesting to see how he tries to talk his way out of this one.


I kind of get the feeling he's not going to bother, take a "I didn't mean it in a racist way if you think that it's on you" sort of approach. I mean I'm sure Main Events were frantically writing and apology a minute after it was tweeted and yet nothing is out there yet, maybe they're hoping it will blown over?


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Kovalev did a stupid thing, I'm not sure if he has racist intentions but yeah, it doesn't really matter, he shot himself in the foot here.

Kovalev needs better friends, someone should have told him "People won't like this, don't do this Sergey". Or maybe someone did and he did it anyway.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Pretty sure Kovalev himself won't give a fuck about the backlash. Promoters, networks, and sanctioning bodies are a different matter though.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> To be fair, Stevenson really, REALLY does look like he has some simian blood in him.
> 
> Now you KNOW it's true. :deal


Honestly, he does. And I don't mean it because he's black.

inb4 raaacist


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

However people choose to judge him, remember B-Hop said something arguably worse (I'll never lose to a white boy) and it didn't do him much harm.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I think it might actually be more down to fluctuating currencies than actual racism.


----------



## sailracing (Jun 23, 2013)

who cares


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

LOL @ the usual suspects rushing to do everything they can to act like it isn't outright racist and then switching to only sensitive PC people would have a problem with calling black people apes. SMH


----------



## Magges (Aug 9, 2013)

Will probably create a bit of backlash from media etc. I doubt that Kovalev will care, he doesn't strike me as a guy who gives much of a fuck


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

So Kovalev is racist,...but Hopkins, with his "white boy" shit gets a pass? What's the point of this thread anyway? The double standard just keeps on rolling on!


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

sailracing said:


> who cares


You got it right sailracing..."who cares?" I sure don't...until the pc crowd makes the likes of Bernard Hopkins accountable for his own racism. If it's bad on Kovalev's part, it should also be bad on Hopkin's part as well.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

PityTheFool said:


> I think it might actually be more down to fluctuating currencies than actual racism.


:rofl


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

ISPEAKUMTROOTH said:


> Krusher a true G.
> Place is too PC and full of diva drama queens.


Really.


----------



## sailracing (Jun 23, 2013)

Phantom said:


> You got it right sailracing..."who cares?" I sure don't...until the pc crowd makes the likes of Bernard Hopkins accountable for his own racism. If it's bad on Kovalev's part, it should also be bad on Hopkin's part as well.


it's not such a big deal, same way I like Hopkins I didn't really care about his comments, let's just move on


----------



## AndrewFFC (Jun 17, 2012)

Adonis Stevenson has ape like features.

Its not necessarily a race thing. Garreth Bale is white and looks like a primate.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

AndrewFFC said:


> Adonis Stevenson has ape like features.
> 
> Its not necessarily a race thing. Garreth Bale is white and looks like a primate.


You're being intentionally obtuse to pretend that comparing those of African ancestry to apes was a means of dehumanizing them to create a justification to colonize, rape, and enslave those people. It has enormous historical context.


----------



## AndrewFFC (Jun 17, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> You're being intentionally obtuse to pretend that comparing those of African ancestry to apes was a means of dehumanizing them to create a justification to colonize, rape, and enslave those people. It has enormous historical context.


It does. Which someone in rural Russia may or may not have had any exposure to.

Would you view Adonis Stevenson as having primate like features?


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

SouthPaw said:


> You're being intentionally obtuse to pretend that comparing those of African ancestry to apes was a means of dehumanizing them to create a justification to colonize, rape, and enslave those people. It has enormous historical context.


You're missing the point.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

AndrewFFC said:


> It does. Which someone in rural Russia may or may not have had any exposure to.
> 
> Would you view Adonis Stevenson as having primate like features?


Someone in rural Russia? This isn't the 1800s. The world is more interconnected than it has ever been. He knew the meaning exactly of that epithet. He's said racist shit before. The guy is a racist.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

LeapingHook said:


> You're missing the point.


or maybe you don't know what the point is.


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

LeapingHook said:


> Kovalev did a stupid thing, I'm not sure if he has racist intentions but yeah, it doesn't really matter, he shot himself in the foot here.
> 
> Kovalev needs better friends, someone should have told him "People won't like this, don't do this Sergey". Or maybe someone did and he did it anyway.


"yeah, and besides, Sergey, that racism shit is only ok when a black guy does it, got it Sergey?"


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Kovalev defo knows what he is doing but so fuck. He is being racist, theres different levels of racism, he's saying hey you look like a monkey but he's obviously not in the 'I hate blacks and wanna see them dead, the revolt me' type racist otherwise he wouldn't have a team of black coaches.

He's obviously meant it to be insulting and maybes it is although I don't really think a guy who supposedly raped 15 year olds and pimped them out will be all that arsed by a monkey insult somehow.

He's probably done more damage to himself by alienating any black fans he has than he has done to Stevenson.


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Agreed! I think that's the way to handle it, to make it less of a big deal...


----------



## Bernard Black (Mar 7, 2015)

Cableaddict said:


> To be fair, Stevenson really, REALLY does look like he has some simian blood in him.
> 
> Now you KNOW it's true. :deal


Give it a rest with some of this stuff, cheers.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Kovalev would make a great heel, its a shame his main adversary is one of the most reviled men on the planet.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

You don't compare black people to monkeys. End of.


----------



## AndrewFFC (Jun 17, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> Someone in rural Russia? This isn't the 1800s. The world is more interconnected than it has ever been. He knew the meaning exactly of that epithet. He's said racist shit before. The guy is a racist.


How much do you think the social attitudes in 19th century America feature on the Russian curriculum?


----------



## Jimbob (May 26, 2013)

Why stoop to racism to have a go at Stevenson? Just tell the truth, that he's a nonce and a rapist.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Damn... Very distasteful.


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Kovalev defo knows what he is doing but so fuck. He is being racist, theres different levels of racism, he's saying hey you look like a monkey but he's obviously not in the 'I hate blacks and wanna see them dead, the revolt me' type racist otherwise he wouldn't have a team of black coaches.
> 
> He's obviously meant it to be insulting and maybes it is although I don't really think a guy who supposedly raped 15 year olds and pimped them out will be all that arsed by a monkey insult somehow.
> 
> He's probably done more damage to himself by alienating any black fans he has than he has done to Stevenson.


So, Mayweather can be the 'bad guy' for ratings and that works out fine? You don't see black people now paying to see Stevenson kick his axe? I love how people pick sides and never see it?


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

Kieran said:


> You don't compare black people to monkeys. End of.


Any other color is fine I suppose? :rolleyes


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

hermit said:


> Any other color is fine I suppose? :rolleyes


You're a moron if you don't understand the historical baggage that makes it uniquely offensive to blacks.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

One of my friends nickname IS MONKEY & he's pale as fuck


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

hermit said:


> So, Mayweather can be the 'bad guy' for ratings and that works out fine? You don't see black people now paying to see Stevenson kick his axe? I love how people pick sides and never see it?


People might be more willing to if he wasnt a pedo rapist pimp. Kovalev might have been a dick but hes hardly done enough to make Adonis look like the good guy has he?


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

I hope he calls him a chimp again and then KO's Stevenson. Then make a post to IG how he KO'd a chimp and piss you people even more off.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

will these divas just fucking fight already!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Felix said:


> Pretty sure Kovalev himself won't give a fuck about the backlash. Promoters, networks, and sanctioning bodies are a different matter though.


I bet they're LOVING it.

In fact, I bet they told him to do it.

PPV is gonna' go through the roof now.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I bet they're LOVING it.
> 
> In fact, I bet they told him to do it.
> 
> PPV is gonna' go through the roof now.


Exactly. Nothing sells a fight like a bit of controversy. Free publicity.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

nvs said:


> you people


smfh


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Y'all musta forgot:


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Tread lightly with this, some people won't react well if you continue on this path :lol:


 @Bernard Black


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> You're being intentionally obtuse to pretend that comparing those of African ancestry to apes was a means of dehumanizing them to create a justification to colonize, rape, and enslave those people. It has enormous historical context.





Kieran said:


> You're a moron if you don't understand the historical baggage that makes it uniquely offensive to blacks.


and you're morons for not understand it has no historical baggage in Russia.

Does he know it happened, i'm sure, but he simply isn't sensitive to it the same way you aren't sensitive to over 50 million Chinese folks dying in the 20th century alone or Cambodia losing over half of it's population under the Khmer Rouge, it's just shit that happened he has no connection to. Most Americans think racism is the worst thing in the world and the average white American would eagerly drop on their knees to suck a cock if told that was the only way to repent for the sins of their ancestors, Kovalev has no concept of this mentality. Stevenson has a gorilla/orangutan look to him, Kovalev wanted to insult and piss him off, it's just that simple.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Vysotsky said:


> and you're morons for not understand it has no historical baggage in Russia.
> 
> Does he know it happened, i'm sure, but he simply isn't sensitive to it the same way you aren't sensitive to over 50 million Chinese folks dying in the 20th century alone or Cambodia losing over half of it's population under the Khmer Rouge, it's just shit that happened he has no connection to. Most Americans think racism is the worst thing in the world and the average white American would eagerly drop on their knees to suck a cock if told that was the only way to repent for the sins of their ancestors, Kovalev has no concept of this mentality. Stevenson has a gorilla/orangutan look to him, Kovalev wanted to insult and piss him off, it's just that simply.


I knew you'd be in here sooner or later to try defend this :lol:


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Vysotsky said:


> and you're morons for not understand it has no historical baggage in Russia.


Bullshit. Russians know that it is a form of racism to equate black people to monkeys. That is why the more racist elements of their football fans make monkey noises at black players. Kovalev was being deliberately racist, imo. He knew what he was doing.


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

Kieran said:


> You're a moron if you don't understand the historical baggage that makes it uniquely offensive to blacks.


You're a moron if you think we need to treat one color with kid gloves while using the same insults against others. Go have a look at some biology and get back to me.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

hermit said:


> You're a moron if you think we need to treat one color with kid gloves while using the same insults against others. *Go have a look at some biology and get back to me.*


WTF?


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Vysotsky said:


> and you're morons for not understand it has no historical baggage in Russia.
> 
> Does he know it happened, i'm sure, but he simply isn't sensitive to it the same way you aren't sensitive to over 50 million Chinese folks dying in the 20th century alone or Cambodia losing over half of it's population under the Khmer Rouge, it's just shit that happened he has no connection to. Most Americans think racism is the worst thing in the world and the average white American would eagerly drop on their knees to suck a cock if told that was the only way to repent for the sins of their ancestors, Kovalev has no concept of this mentality. *Stevenson has a gorilla/orangutan look to him,* *Kovalev wanted to insult and piss him off, it's just that simple.*


Probably, I don't think someone would post something like this in public if they were aware just how offensive it is. Then again he well could be and just doesn't give a fuck but I doubt that.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I knew you'd be in here sooner or later to try defend this :lol:


No i fully expect that most yanks and brits will switch sides and root for Stevenson after this. On a related topic I always though Bellew looks like a monkey.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

edit - double post


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> and you're morons for not understand it has no historical baggage in Russia.
> 
> Does he know it happened, i'm sure, but he simply isn't sensitive to it the same way you aren't sensitive to over 50 million Chinese folks dying in the 20th century alone or Cambodia losing over half of it's population under the Khmer Rouge, it's just shit that happened he has no connection to. Most Americans think racism is the worst thing in the world and the average white American would eagerly drop on their knees to suck a cock if told that was the only way to repent for the sins of their ancestors, Kovalev has no concept of this mentality. Stevenson has a gorilla/orangutan look to him, Kovalev wanted to insult and piss him off, it's just that simple.


Russians aren't encumbered by the baggage of PC thought...not like Americans are..PC bullshit isn't healthy and it leads to double standards...affirmative action and other bullshit. Yes, the average white American would prostrate himself in any way possible to "atone" for the sins of the hated white race. Yeah, that's just what the liberal left wants to have happen....so fuck it! Death to PC thought...and just "brush off" Kovalev's sins, just like you did Hopkin's. In the end it doesn't really matter...it's only boxing.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

hermit said:


> You're a moron if you think we need to treat one color with kid gloves while using the same insults against others. Go have a look at some biology and get back to me.


Being a white European, I would not be offended if somebody called me ******-eyed; if I was Chinese, I'm sure I would take offence. If somebody said I was a tight-fisted money-grasper, I would not be offended; if I was Jewish, I likely would be. Similarly, if somebody called me a monkey, it wouldn't bother me, whereas If I was black, I'm sure it would. What don't you get about why particular racial slurs are only offensive to specific ethnicities?


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Vysotsky said:


> and you're morons for not understand it has no historical baggage in Russia.
> 
> Does he know it happened, i'm sure, but he simply isn't sensitive to it the same way you aren't sensitive to over 50 million Chinese folks dying in the 20th century alone or Cambodia losing over half of it's population under the Khmer Rouge, it's just shit that happened he has no connection to. Most Americans think racism is the worst thing in the world and the average white American would eagerly drop on their knees to suck a cock if told that was the only way to repent for the sins of their ancestors, Kovalev has no concept of this mentality. Stevenson has a gorilla/orangutan look to him, Kovalev wanted to insult and piss him off, it's just that simple.


I'm pretty naivw but even I don't believe that. You really think he didn't know what he was doing? And it wasn't the first time something like dad happened *cough* Silakh fight



Cableaddict said:


> Y'all musta forgot:


You must have forgot that Ali is black himself he was a dick for doing so but Ali obviously has no prejudices regarding black people for obvious reasons

Btw I just found something at the boxingscene forum I'll just link to the thread since I'm a lazy cunt it's a google translate so who knows maybe he said something completely different but it would surprise me (the thing below the Silak bit)

http://www.boxingscene.com/forums/showthread.php?t=623701

@Vysotsky @Phantom the translated bit from the interview in that thread doesn't sound like non-PC it sounds like really racist stuff originally I didn't know what to think but if the google translate is even a little bit accurate then he is really racist I love how he says "I'm not racist but..." you know everytime someone says something like "I'm not....but..." that it will be bad


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Russia has no racism problem? WTF?

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=130102777


> But here's the ugly truth: The ease with which Sagbo walks the streets of Novozavidovo is not something he feels in the rest of the country. He won't get on the train to Moscow. He drives. Skinheads are active in the capital and elsewhere, and blacks â€" not to mention other minorities like central Asians â€" have been beaten on trains and on the Moscow subway.
> The Moscow Protestant Chaplaincy, an outreach group, surveyed about 200 Africans in Moscow â€" and found that more than half had suffered physical attacks.
> Sagbo's wife, Svetlana, says she worries about her husband, and her sons who live in Moscow.
> "Racism does exist and it hasn't gone away," she says. "Whenever my husband goes on TV, I always tell him to keep his family out of it. Don't show me; don't show our sons."
> After I return to Russia, I'll be checking in with Sagbo and his family to see how he's doing.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/4737468.stm


> Christian, a former electrical engineering student from Cameroon now working in Moscow, was recently assaulted by a group of about 10 teenagers on a Metro train in the city centre.
> Struck by a bottle on the head, he fell in a pool of blood. The driver kept the carriage doors shut at the next station and police caught three of the gang, but Christian thinks no action was taken.
> 
> When Somali civil engineering student Mukhtar Ahmed Osman was beaten unconscious in the snow by a gang of teenagers in a Moscow suburb, nobody came to his aid.
> ...







Seems to me russians clearly know about the insult it is to call blacks monkeys.
Also funny how you have obviously white people trying to claim that racism isn't a issue. LOL


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Bullshit. Russians know that it is a form of racism to equate black people to monkeys. That is why the more racist elements of their football fans make monkey noises at black players. Kovalev was being deliberately racist, imo. He knew what he was doing.


Do you not read what i wrote? I'm sure he knows it's "racist" but

1) In Russia and much the rest of the world racism, especially something minor like that, isn't viewed as the most vile thing on the planet like it is in the West. I remember reading about a fan who threw a banana on the ice at a hockey game IIRC in North America and they were trying to hunt him down via media search so he could be arrested. Launching a media manhunt and being charged with a crime for throwing a piece of fruit seems like some Orwellian brainwashed police state shit, its pure insanity to me , but probably viewed as appropriate to you.

2) More Soviets died in the 20th century than blacks during 400 years of slavery, same goes for his neighboring country of China. Why would he feel the need to be especially sensitive towards the plight of black americans to which he has no connection? The way people in the west tip toe around black folks feelings seems retarded to me.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> I'm pretty naivw but even I don't believe that. You really think he didn't know what he was doing? And it wasn't the first time something like dad happened *cough* Silakh fight
> *You must have forgot that Ali is black himself he was a dick for doing so but Ali obviously has no prejudices regarding black people for obvious reasons*
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

dyna said:


> PivotPunch said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty naivw but even I don't believe that. You really think he didn't know what he was doing? And it wasn't the first time something like dad happened *cough* Silakh fight
> ...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Ali called Frazier a monkey precisely because it was a racial insult and it was done on purpose to anger him.
Hell the worse insult Ali delivered to Joe was calling him a Uncle Tom


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> No i fully expect that most yanks and brits will switch sides and root for Stevenson after this. On a related topic I always though Bellew looks like a monkey.


Check out the same thread in the Brit forum and as many say it doesn't mean anything as those who think it's racist.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Check out the same thread in the Brit forum and as many say it doesn't mean anything as those who think it's racist.


Well good to know there is still a divide between regular brits and their insane media and politicians.


----------



## Purple Haze (Apr 9, 2014)

Kieran said:


> Being a white European, I would not be offended if somebody called me ******-eyed; if I was Chinese, I'm sure I would take offence. If somebody said I was a tight-fisted money-grasper, I would not be offended; if I was Jewish, I likely would be. Similarly, if somebody called me a monkey, it wouldn't bother me, whereas If I was black, I'm sure it would. What don't you get about why particular racial slurs are only offensive to specific ethnicities?


So if someone called you a pasty, tiny dicked, rhythmless pussy who worships black cock you would be offended?


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

The words and thoughts that you hear from Kovalev are the words and thoughts of a man not encumbered by the mental disease called "PC"...
I am against racism, but I'm even more against the efforts of the "thought police" and their crusade against free speech.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Vysotsky said:


> Do you not read what i wrote? I'm sure he knows it's "racist" but
> 
> 1) In Russia and much the rest of the world racism, especially something minor like that, isn't viewed as the most vile thing on the planet like it is in the West. I remember reading about a fan who threw a banana on the ice at a hockey game IIRC in North America and they were trying to hunt him down via media search so he could be arrested. Launching a media manhunt and being charged with a crime for throwing a piece of fruit seems like some Orwellian brainwashed police state shit, its pure insanity to me , but probably viewed as appropriate to you.
> 
> 2) More Soviets died in the 20th century than blacks during 400 years of slavery, same goes for his neighboring country of China. Why would he feel the need to be especially sensitive towards the plight of black americans to which he has no connection? The way people in the west tip toe around black folks feelings seems retarded to me.


If it is culturally acceptable to be racist in Russia then the country is more fucked than I thought. As for 'Why would he feel the need to be especially sensitive towards the plight of black americans to which he has no connection?' Er no, there is a difference between not being culturally sensitive and being racist. Kovalev was flat-out racist, and he knew it.

What is the relevance of Russian mortality rates in the twentieth century to racism? I come from an Irish background; we lost a quarter of our population in a famine and our population-level has never recovered. Does that mean I can go round being a racist prick with impunity? No, it doesn't. Same applies to Russians.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Purple Haze said:


> So if someone called you a pasty, tiny dicked, rhythmless pussy who worships black cock you would be offended?


It wouldn't bother me. The only white stereotype I recognise there is that we have no rhythm, and why would I give a fuck about that? Apart from anything, in my case, it's true.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Kieran said:


> If it is culturally acceptable to be racist in Russia then the country is more fucked than I thought. As for 'Why would he feel the need to be especially sensitive towards the plight of black americans to which he has no connection?' Er no, there is a difference between not being culturally sensitive and being racist. Kovalev was flat-out racist, and he knew it.
> 
> What is the relevance of Russian mortality rates in the twentieth century to racism? I come from an Irish background; we lost a quarter of our population in a famine and our population-level has never recovered. Does that mean I can go round being a racist prick with impunity? No, it doesn't. Same applies to Russians.


Can I do your daughter for a sack of potatoes?


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

dyna said:


> Can I do your daughter for a sack of potatoes?


Did that sound funnier in your head?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

dyna said:


> Can I do your daughter for a sack of potatoes?


I've seen his daughter.

Trust me, keep the potatoes!


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Kieran said:


> If it is culturally acceptable to be racist in Russia then the country is more fucked than I thought. As for 'Why would he feel the need to be especially sensitive towards the plight of black americans to which he has no connection?' Er no, there is a difference between not being culturally sensitive and being racist. *Kovalev was flat-out racist*, and he knew it.
> 
> What is the relevance of Russian mortality rates in the twentieth century to racism? I come from an Irish background; we lost a quarter of our population in a famine and our population-level has never recovered. Does that mean I can go round being a racist prick with impunity? No, it doesn't. Same applies to Russians.





Kieran said:


> It wouldn't bother me. The only white stereotype I recognise there is that we have no rhythm, and why would I give a fuck about that? Apart from anything, in my case, it's true.





dyna said:


> Can I do your daughter for a sack of potatoes?


The two comments below poking fun of Irish and Whites is no different than pointing out Adonis looks like a gorilla. They're both making fun of things that pertain to physical traits/physical abilities/culture/history that are associated with the individuals race or ethnicity yet you aren't the least big bothered by the last two nor do they equate to "flat out racism" in your mind. It demonstrates that blacks deserve some special standing in your mind. The fact this hasn't occurred to you shows the extant of your brainwashing.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> and you're morons for not understand it has no historical baggage in Russia.
> 
> Does he know it happened, i'm sure, but he simply isn't sensitive to it the same way you aren't sensitive to over 50 million Chinese folks dying in the 20th century alone or Cambodia losing over half of it's population under the Khmer Rouge, it's just shit that happened he has no connection to. Most Americans think racism is the worst thing in the world and the average white American would eagerly drop on their knees to suck a cock if told that was the only way to repent for the sins of their ancestors, Kovalev has no concept of this mentality. Stevenson has a gorilla/orangutan look to him, Kovalev wanted to insult and piss him off, it's just that simple.


Wrong. Russia was home to minstrel shows depicting blacks as idiots and savages for over a hundred years. Blackface was extremely popular in Eastern Europe. This isn't just an American thing. It's global.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> The two comments below poking fun of Irish and Whites is no different than pointing out Adonis looks like a gorilla. They're both making fun of things that pertain to physical traits/physical abilities/culture/history that are associated with the individuals race or ethnicity yet you aren't the least big bothered by the last two nor do they equate to "flat out racism" in your mind. It demonstrates that blacks deserve some special standing in your mind. The fact this hasn't occurred to you shows the extant of your brainwashing.


None of those jokes were used as justification to rape, murder, and colonize an entire continent.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

I realise now there is no point in debating with posters who will defend a boxer for labelling a black man a monkey. As you were lads...


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Kieran said:


> I realise now there is no point in debating with posters who will defend a boxer for labelling a black man a monkey. As you were lads...


It's not a monkey, it's an APE.

Jeez, get it together, man !


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Kovalev the same one who says he likes blacks less and less after living in florida, especially the ones from the islands.
Kovalev who said called Grover Young a "purebred n_gger"
Kovalev the man who said a black man looked like he came just off the "palm"

GTFoH


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> None of those jokes were used as justification to rape, murder, and colonize an entire continent.


Americans often make Stalin, Mao, Irish jokes they don't care and Kovalev or Russia never colonized Africa so why would he? You aren't a special snowflake, you deserve no special consideration. Some black people act like entitled feminist women in the west it's fucking sad.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Vysotsky said:


> No i fully expect that most yanks and brits will switch sides and root for Stevenson after this. On a related topic *I always though Bellew looks like a monkey*.


He could have starred in Planet of the Apes, without having to use any special effects or makeup.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Americans often make Stalin, Mao, Irish jokes they don't care and Kovalev or Russia never colonized Africa so why would he? You aren't a special snowflake, you deserve no special consideration. Some black people act like entitled feminist women in the west it's fucking sad.


America is the absolute heartland of racism and discrimination. That's indisputable. Kovalev is still a racist. Russia attempted to do so, and failed.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sagallo

It's not about special consideration. It's about common decency.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Guys I think Bellew is also part black.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Pay attention, class:

Ape: 









Monkey:


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Snake:


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I knew you'd be in here sooner or later to try defend this :lol:


I knew you would be here first to defend a pimp/ex-convict's feelings.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

nvs said:


> I knew you would be here first to defend a pimp/ex-convict's feelings.


Fuck off, spastic.


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> WTF?


Biologists/Scientists don't even recognize race other than "human". We are all on the same branch of the tree that split from apes and we all share the same biological history. Race is cultural. Race is political. Race isn't reality.


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Being a white European, I would not be offended if somebody called me ******-eyed; if I was Chinese, I'm sure I would take offence. If somebody said I was a tight-fisted money-grasper, I would not be offended; if I was Jewish, I likely would be. Similarly, if somebody called me a monkey, it wouldn't bother me, whereas If I was black, I'm sure it would. What don't you get about why particular racial slurs are only offensive to specific ethnicities?


Race isn't a biological fact. I wasn't aware there was a dust up in the scientific community about some book until I read the outrage of scientists over someone misusing information to try and make the case. It think MOST people would be insulted over being called a monkey.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Someguy101 (Jun 4, 2013)

Ali did this and he wasn't accused of racism.

Hopkins has on multiple occasions been racist towards whites and people made excuses for him.

That said I hold all people to the same standard this is wrong & Kovalev is stupid. Before I wanted him to smash Stevenson now I want Stevenson to smash him. What I'd like to believe is Kovalev doesn't get how insulting this is because of where he comes from & saw Ali did it in the past. Either way bad form.....very poor form I am disapointed he was fast becoming my fave boxer too until this.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Fuck off, spastic.


Knew that is all you had on the subject.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Someguy101 said:


> Ali did this and he wasn't accused of racism.
> 
> Hopkins has on multiple occasions been racist towards whites and people made excuses for him.
> 
> That said I hold all people to the same standard this is wrong & Kovalev is stupid. Before I wanted him to smash Stevenson now I want Stevenson to smash him. What I'd like to believe is Kovalev doesn't get how insulting this is because of where he comes from & saw Ali did it in the past. Either way bad form.....very poor form I am disapointed he was fast becoming my fave boxer too until this.


What Ali did was even worse considering he was black as well.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

hermit said:


> Biologists/Scientists don't even recognize race other than "human". We are all on the same branch of the tree that split from apes and we all share the same biological history. Race is cultural. Race is political. Race isn't reality.


Who in this thread said race was anything but a social construct?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Kieran said:


> You're a moron if you don't understand the historical baggage that makes it uniquely offensive to blacks.


Don't see why this is so difficult for people to understand.


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

You know something about this topic is the most dangerous to the system. So if you are a little bit of a lot, but it gets tempered by being around people who are not the same. He was always a chance to get a license for this reason, and that's really saying that the slurs used were often less than what you think you can find. I think Paul and we can help you out of the 20th century and the best guys are having problems with our own lives. I have several books and magazines that are available for download at the bottom of the story and that side of the story is about the alienation, and I love you too. You're not alone. I think that fighting for the better part of our lives together with you and your family is doing well and good luck with the Harlem Globetrotters. He declined to comment on the subject of the year. this was a little while ago and I think most people are not always easy to understand.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Kovalev doesn't understand his US history, he's not racist though. Stevenson does look like a fucking monkey, nobody can deny that.


----------



## RDJ (Jun 27, 2012)

Vysotsky said:


> Do you not read what i wrote? I'm sure he knows it's "racist" but
> 
> 1) In Russia and much the rest of the world racism, especially something minor like that, isn't viewed as the most vile thing on the planet like it is in the West. I remember reading about a fan who threw a banana on the ice at a hockey game IIRC in North America and they were trying to hunt him down via media search so he could be arrested. Launching a media manhunt and being charged with a crime for throwing a piece of fruit seems like some Orwellian brainwashed police state shit, its pure insanity to me , but probably viewed as appropriate to you.
> 
> 2) More Soviets died in the 20th century than blacks during 400 years of slavery, same goes for his neighboring country of China. Why would he feel the need to be especially sensitive towards the plight of black americans to which he has no connection? The way people in the west tip toe around black folks feelings seems retarded to me.


Well said. I think the sensitivity is pretty much American. I don't see the big deal here either, it's just banter. Could be racist, but Stevenson does look like a fucking monkey regardless of skin colour.


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

Kovalev just pissed cos Adonis shit in his hands and threw it at him.

No wait...


----------



## Powerplow (May 13, 2013)

Could be a good strategy to make the Stevens fight. If Stevens don't make it his mission to make this happen he is gonna look like a soft cock.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Meh, he doesn't take insult well and Russians are particularly racist. Plus Stevenson is a piece of shit and I reckon anything against him is fair game. 

People on here are talking out of their ass too, most of your boxing hereos were human garbage.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Bernard Black (Mar 7, 2015)

Cableaddict said:


> Pay attention, class:
> 
> Ape:
> 
> ...


When I said stop it, I meant stop it. You've upset numerous posters who have reported you. I recognise you are possibly doing this in jest, but if this continues I will have to take action.

Thanks.


----------



## SouthpawSlayer (Jun 13, 2012)

the resemblance is uncanny/ no racist


----------



## griffin (Aug 7, 2013)

Powerplow said:


> Could be a good strategy to make the Stevens fight. If Stevens don't make it his mission to make this happen he is gonna look like a soft cock.


Sergeys team pulled out off the purse bids for that fight though.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## SouthpawSlayer (Jun 13, 2012)

Adonis in his youth was a bold boy


























Poor Adonis got locked up









Poor Adonis dropped the soap


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Meh, he doesn't take insult well and Russians are particularly racist. Plus Stevenson is a piece of shit and I reckon anything against him is fair game.
> 
> People on here are talking out of their ass too, most of your boxing hereos were human garbage.


That last sentence is a fair assessment.


----------



## Bernard Black (Mar 7, 2015)

SouthpawSlayer said:


> Adonis in his youth was a bold boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know you saw me warn Cableaddict about this.

Consider this a final warning. Anyone from this post onwards who posts something comparing black people to monkeys will be banned.


----------



## SouthpawSlayer (Jun 13, 2012)

Bernard Black said:


> I know you saw me warn Cableaddict about this.
> 
> Consider this a final warning. Anyone from this post onwards who posts something comparing black people to monkeys will be banned.


What do you know what I saw?

I don't have the urge to go follow your posts and see who you warn everyday so that's bullshit

I didn't compare all black people to monkeys either it was a joke for fuck sake and it is about a scumbag rapist he should get all the abuse in the world


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Felix said:


> That last sentence is a fair assessment.


It's not though.

It's a misconception among some.

For every Monzon there were plenty of Arguellos.

The most outrageous personalities and their deeds are always attract more attention.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthpawSlayer said:


> I didn't compare all black people to monkeys either it was a joke for fuck sake and it is about a scumbag rapist he should get all the abuse in the world


That's more than 14 years ago and he has been in prison for it.
When he was released he didn't commit those crimes again (from what I know)


----------



## Bernard Black (Mar 7, 2015)

SouthpawSlayer said:


> What do you know what I saw?
> 
> I don't have the urge to go follow your posts and see who you warn everyday so that's bullshit
> 
> I didn't compare all black people to monkeys either it was a joke for fuck sake and it is about a scumbag rapist he should get all the abuse in the world


Just heed the warning. One more and you're gone.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Someguy101 said:


> Ali did this and he wasn't accused of racism.
> 
> Hopkins has on multiple occasions been racist towards whites and people made excuses for him.
> 
> That said I hold all people to the same standard this is wrong & Kovalev is stupid. Before I wanted him to smash Stevenson now I want Stevenson to smash him. What I'd like to believe is Kovalev doesn't get how insulting this is because of where he comes from & saw Ali did it in the past. Either way bad form.....very poor form I am disapointed he was fast becoming my fave boxer too until this.


So you rank racism ahead oc pedaphilia, sex trafficking, rape, wifebeating anx torture?


----------



## Bernard Black (Mar 7, 2015)

Chatty said:


> So you rank racism ahead oc pedaphilia, sex trafficking, rape, wifebeating anx torture?


Why do people keep saying paedophilia when the girls were aged 17+?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Bernard Black said:


> Why do people keep saying paedophilia when the girls were aged 17+?


The ones he got convictex for, there were two others that were 15.

Plus isnt 17 classed as pedophillia over there?


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> It's not though.
> 
> It's a misconception among some.
> 
> ...


Perhaps 'most' is excessive but it's fair to point out that a lot of boxers are and were shit people.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> The ones he got convictex for, there were two others that were 15.
> 
> Plus isnt 17 classed as pedophillia over there?


If I'm going to be a dictionary whore, it's only paedophilia when he's sexually attracted to children below 12.
If she/he is below the age of consent and she's between 12 or age of consent then it's statutory rape.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

dyna said:


> If I'm going to be a dictionary whore, it's only paedophilia when he's sexually attracted to children below 12.
> If she/he is below the age of consent and she's between 12 or age of consent then it's statutory rape.


Well either way hes an absolute wrong un. Deciding youd rather see him win because the other guy posted a racist picture seems a bit backwards to me.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Chatty said:


> So you rank racism ahead oc pedaphilia, sex trafficking, rape, wifebeating anx torture?


The way people go on about it on this forum you'd think so...


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

It's ironic that the people in this thread trotting out the old 'political correctness gone mad' shite are the ones who are the most offended. There's a few people in here basically saying 'that's racist' or 'that's disappointing' or 'I've lost some respect for Kovalev' etc...whilst the people defending Kovalev or trying to detoxify what he's said are losing their shit and acting like their rights are being taken away from them because a very questionable comment has been called out.

There are some very thin skinned, easily offended posters in here and they're not the ones criticising Kovalev. I don't even give a shit if people don't think there's anything wrong with it. Some of the overwrought almost child-like reactions are just embarrassing.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Chacal said:


>


That seems like a reasoned response. Get the fucking thing signed now!


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Bernard Black said:


> I know you saw me warn Cableaddict about this.
> 
> Consider this a final warning. Anyone from this post onwards who posts something comparing black people to monkeys will be banned.


It's not about "black people" it's about Adonis.


----------



## Jimbob (May 26, 2013)

dyna said:


> That's more than 14 years ago and he has been in prison for it.
> When he was released he didn't commit those crimes again (from what I know)


But it's not like he was shop lifting or doing something you could put down to youthful misadventure. I never paid much attention to his past but when I read the details of what he did I was shocked and it became clear that he's a sick piece of shit. Along with being a pimp he also subjected two young girls to prolonged abuse and torture and that's just the stuff that came to light from his arrest, I dread to think what else he's done. There's all kinds of stories out there about him and even if just a small part of it is true then he's an utter scumbag and I don't think you can change the make up of someone like that.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah Pedro Lopez and Nikolao Dzumagliedov (or something like that) both served their time and are free but I bet most of the people defending Stevenson wouldnt be too quick to use the same line of defence.

I also bet they wouldnt be too keen to leave their sister/daughter/other female relation alone with Stevenso for astretch of time either.


----------



## SouthpawSlayer (Jun 13, 2012)

Chacal said:


>


Adonis taking the moral high ground, all I know is Adonis is a scummy rapist who obviously done some vile things to young girls, Kovalev has done nothing of the sort, he might be less politically correct than a lot of you would like but most Russians, Polish, Ukranians are like that so to me Kovalev is a good person, Adonis we know is a scummer, I would invite Sergey to my home for dinner and feel comfortable with him around my family and kids, Adonis I am afraid I just wouldn't feel comfortable, as with any rapist


----------



## superman1692 (Jun 3, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> It's ironic that the people in this thread trotting out the old 'political correctness gone mad' shite are the ones who are the most offended. There's a few people in here basically saying 'that's racist' or 'that's disappointing' or 'I've lost some respect for Kovalev' etc...whilst the people defending Kovalev or trying to detoxify what he's said are losing their shit and acting like their rights are being taken away from them because a very questionable comment has been called out.
> 
> There are some very thin skinned, easily offended posters in here and they're not the ones criticising Kovalev. I don't even give a shit if people don't think there's anything wrong with it. Some of the overwrought almost child-like reactions are just embarrassing.


Exactly. Well said.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

I like Kovalev as a fighter but he's a fucking dolt. No way around it.

Nice response by Stevenson.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> It's ironic that the people in this thread trotting out the old 'political correctness gone mad' shite are the ones who are the most offended. There's a few people in here basically saying 'that's racist' or 'that's disappointing' or 'I've lost some respect for Kovalev' etc...whilst the people defending Kovalev or trying to detoxify what he's said are losing their shit and acting like their rights are being taken away from them because a very questionable comment has been called out.
> 
> There are some very thin skinned, easily offended posters in here and they're not the ones criticising Kovalev. I don't even give a shit if people don't think there's anything wrong with it. Some of the overwrought almost child-like reactions are just embarrassing.





superman1692 said:


> Exactly. Well said.


Yep.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

I was going to let it pass for ignorance but viewing his previous statements about black people I think it's a douchebag move tbh. Still like him as a fighter though.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> It's ironic that the people in this thread trotting out the old 'political correctness gone mad' shite are the ones who are the most offended. There's a few people in here basically saying 'that's racist' or 'that's disappointing' or 'I've lost some respect for Kovalev' etc...whilst the people defending Kovalev or trying to detoxify what he's said are losing their shit and acting like their rights are being taken away from them because a very questionable comment has been called out.
> 
> There are some very thin skinned, easily offended posters in here and they're not the ones criticising Kovalev. I don't even give a shit if people don't think there's anything wrong with it. Some of the overwrought almost child-like reactions are just embarrassing.


Well said.


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Lampley said:


> I like Kovalev as a fighter but he's a fucking dolt. No way around it.
> 
> Nice response by Stevenson.


Was Hopkins a dolt for the racist shit that he's said? If you say yes, then you're fair.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Kerrigan,

This is a warning !



If you continue to compare George W Bush to a much more intelligent animal, I will have to ban you from these forums !


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Racist v Rapist on the fight posters anyone ?

obvious cunt move by Kovalev here, anyone who can't see why is either extremely stupid or a racist prick.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Squire said:


> However people choose to judge him, remember B-Hop said something arguably worse (I'll never lose to a white boy) and it didn't do him much harm.


I'd say this is worse , Hopkins just sounded like a silly old man and he caught a fair amount of flack, hence it still gets talked about, same as this will if Kovalev has half the career. I think it's a bit sad, particulary with a kid on the picture.


----------



## David S. (Sep 21, 2013)

It's Krusher humor. You just dont get it


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Stone Rose said:


> Racist v Rapist on the fight posters anyone ? .


:happy PPV Gold !

Wait - Are we allowed to refer to a black man as a "rapist?" (even if he actually is one?) - There's a long history THERE, too. :rolleyes

And I'm not sure we should be calling any white man a "racist." - Bad history there, TOO. Someone might get offended!

Human beings are really very silly creatures. It's a wonder we've lasted this long.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Stone Rose said:


> Racist v Rapist on the fight posters anyone ?


:yep


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Eh whatever. Just make the fucking fight happen. All I give a fuck about.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Felix said:


> Perhaps 'most' is excessive but it's fair to point out that a lot of boxers are and were shit people.


Moreso the fact the same people will excuse or ignore their heroes doings but condemn others when the difference in severity is night and day.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Kovalev the same one who says he likes blacks less and less after living in florida, especially the ones from the islands.
> Kovalev who said called Grover Young a "purebred n_gger"
> Kovalev the man who said a black man looked like he came just off the "palm"
> 
> GTFoH


serious? Quotes?


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

JamieC said:


> serious? Quotes?


http://forums.sherdog.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2645289


----------



## Bill Jincock (Jun 19, 2012)

Why do some people seem so sure that lots of the posters criticising what Kov said, would not also have done so for Hopkins?.

Presumptuous arseholes that can't simply take it on the chin that a white guy said something racist.And btw expressing disdain or disappointment for someone equating a black guy with a monkey does not necessarily have anything to do with being tied up in overly politically correct culture...just as the person doing it might not actually be a deep rooted racist, but it's certainly a cuntish thing to say and highly likely to be used as an explicitly racist insult given the historical context.

There are some horribly simplistic thinkers on this site.

That all said i wouldn't be surprised if Kov's team had him do it to further sell the potential fight.:deal


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> http://forums.sherdog.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2645289


Damn, it got worse :-(


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Bill Jincock said:


> Why do some people seem so sure that lots of the posters criticising what Kov said, would not also have done so for Hopkins?.
> 
> Presumptuous arseholes that can't simply take it on the chin that a white guy said something racist.And btw expressing disdain or disappointment for someone equating a black guy with a monkey does not necessarily have anything to do with being tied up in overly politically correct culture...just as the person doing it might not actually be a deep rooted racist, but it's certainly a cuntish thing to say and highly likely to be used as an explicitly racist insult given the historical context.
> 
> ...


I know Kovalev is a racist (because of what he said about blacks previously) but do you really think if he known full well how racist this is he'd post it on his public social media account and later on delete it out of nowhere? I doubt that. He probably didn't know, somebody told him later on and he deleted it.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

LeapingHook said:


> I know Kovalev is a racist (because of what he said about blacks previously) but do you really think if he known full well how racist this is he'd post it on his public social media account and later on delete it out of nowhere? I doubt that. He probably didn't know, somebody told him later on and he deleted it.


Of course he knew. That's what eastern Europeans do to black footballers, make monkey noises at them. He knew alright.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

He knew perfectly well wtf he was doing. His coach needs to drop his ass instead of teaching him the special ways of slick n black. Can't wait till Adonis bulldozes him.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Kovalev just don't give a fucq :lol:


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Human beings are really very silly creatures. It's a wonder we've lasted this long.


http://thebulletin.org/timeline

Timeline
IT IS 3 MINUTES TO MIDNIGHT









3 minutes to midnight
2015: "Unchecked climate change, global nuclear weapons modernizations, and outsized nuclear weapons arsenals pose extraordinary and undeniable threats to the continued existence of humanity, and world leaders have failed to act with the speed or on the scale required to protect citizens from potential catastrophe. These failures of political leadership endanger every person on Earth.â€ Despite some modestly positive developments in the climate change arena, current efforts are entirely insufficient to prevent a catastrophic warming of Earth. Meanwhile, the United States and Russia have embarked on massive programs to modernize their nuclear triadsâ€"thereby undermining existing nuclear weapons treaties. "The clock ticks now at just three minutes to midnight because international leaders are failing to perform their most important dutyâ€"ensuring and preserving the health and vitality of human civilization."


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

AzarZ said:


> He knew perfectly well wtf he was doing. His coach needs to drop his ass instead of teaching him the special ways of slick n black. Can't wait till Adonis bulldozes him.


How can you support Adonis? Genuine question, hes human scum


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> http://forums.sherdog.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2645289


:verysad

But it's okay, he wasn't a pimp. atsch


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

hermit said:


> http://thebulletin.org/timeline
> 
> Timeline
> IT IS 3 MINUTES TO MIDNIGHT
> ...


Hell, that's NUTHIN'.

Did you know that after WWII, the Russians dumped literally TONS of high-level nuclear waste into common steel barrels, then threw them off of their ships into the Bearing & Kara Seas? Also something like 20 reactors from damaged nuclear submarines.

Those barrels are waaaay down at the bottom, too deep for any kind of salvage mission and most buried beneath the sea bed, literally rusting away. When they finally start to leak, everything in the oceans, world-wide, will die. When there is no more algae, we die.

This is not a joke.

When that happens (and it could be very soon) no one's gonna' give a fuck what Kovalev said, about anybody.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

This reminds me of the time when everyone stood up for Mayweather when he implied that Asian people, specifically, ate rice.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I find it almost flabbergasting that some people here are absolutely incensed by Kovalevs actions (which is fair enough) but at the same time are riding support for Stevenson. If your gonna take the moralistic ground then at least have some consistency.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

Go kovalev, freedom of speech and all that jazz. if muslims can get it then so can black peoplel, man the fuck up you pussies!


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Hell, that's NUTHIN'.
> 
> Did you know that after WWII, the Russians dumped literally TONS of high-level nuclear waste into common steel barrels, then threw them off of their ships into the Bearing & Kara Seas? Also something like 20 reactors from damaged nuclear submarines.
> 
> ...


Yeah, and Kovalev is still a racist no matter how hard you try to change the subject.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

He aint racist just exercising his right to free speech :deal


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Little shit looks nothing like Adon......oh. Oh dear.



Them Bones said:


>


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

EvianMcGirt said:


> Little shit looks nothing like an Adon.....












Does to me!


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Before jumping to conclusions, are we positive that this was meant racially? It could well be a funny picture of an animal with a pair of boxing gloves on, which, unfortunately happened to be an ape, then everyone jumps on the "kovalev is a racist!" bandwagon. It could have easily have been a bear with a pair of boxing gloves on, and if Kovalev did the same thing nothing would have been said. I am not saying this is the case, and it may be far from it, and it was deliberately meant as a racist jest, but we don't know for sure.


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

Maybe the kids name is Adonis? :think


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Kovalev knows exactly what he's doing he just don't give a fuck.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

hermit said:


> Maybe the kids name is Adonis? :think


:smileImagine if thats what it turned out to be.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Chatty said:


> :smileImagine if thats what it turned out to be.


Hah! yeah, the kid's name is Adonis and he's looking great because he's 6 months free of cancer the expensive treatment for which Kovalev paid for personally.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

i wish my name was adonis


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> i wish my name was adonis


I can relate to that mate.
Sometimes I wish my name was Sherman Humphrey Cholmondley-Wilberforce IV.

But I like Rocco as well.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Hard to root for the racist or the rapist/slaver.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Look at how long this thread is. I'm telling you, PPV gold.

I can see the headlines now:


"Forget the Rumble In The Jungle .... Forget the Thrilla' In Manila .... It's THE KLU KLUX KLASH ! "


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Look at how long this thread is. I'm telling you, PPV gold.
> 
> I can see the headlines now:
> 
> "Forget the Rumble In The Jungle .... Forget the Thrilla' In Manila .... It's THE KLU KLUX KLASH ! "


It's Ku Klux Klan. Believe me, they have no klu......


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

hermit said:


> It's Ku Klux Klan. Believe me, they have no klu......


woooosh. the sound of the joke passing through


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Boxed Ears said:


> This reminds me of the time when everyone stood up for Mayweather when he implied that Asian people, specifically, ate rice.


Great avatar.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Boxed Ears said:


> This reminds me of the time when everyone stood up for Mayweather when he implied that Asian people, specifically, ate rice.


HAHAHAHAH. So true!


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I find it almost flabbergasting that some people here are absolutely incensed by Kovalevs actions (which is fair enough) but at the same time are riding support for Stevenson. If your gonna take the moralistic ground then at least have some consistency.


:deal


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

TSOL said:


>


Bullshit lol


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Kovalev full of shit.
Like Russia doesn't have a history of shitting on and attacking blacks and insulting them with monkey comparisons.
SMH


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

It was about it was simply a misunderstanding.


----------



## MVC (Jun 3, 2013)

Absurdly racist

I actually don't mind Kovalev as a fighter but this is wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy below the belt. 

And I'm calling baloney on his recent tweet about not knowing the implications and whatnot. He knew damn well what he posted.

If I was Kathy Duva, I'd probably advice Kovalev to quit personally using social media. The dude says a lot of stupid shit and any more of this shit will probably get him in real trouble. Not with the law of course but with the fans. Some fans will take it to heart and do shit, it just ain't a good look no matter how you look at it.

I like the fact that he apologized, but the dude's had a history of racism and he just keeps fuelling the fire with more bigotry. Definitely wouldn't mind seeing him get starched by Adonis, really wouldn't. 

I know Adonis was a real vile person in his early 20's, but he did his time. 

Really want someone to teach Kovalev a lesson.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

MVC said:


> Absurdly racist
> 
> I actually don't mind Kovalev as a fighter but this is wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy below the belt.
> 
> ...


It certainly does seem he's making some effort to atone.

http://www.boxingscene.com/photos-adonis-stevenson-helping-those---89182


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Felix said:


> It certainly does seem he's making some effort to atone.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/photos-adonis-stevenson-helping-those---89182


Right.

His publicist sends him to a homeless shelter, to try to do damage control, and a pro photographer just happens to be there to capture every heart-warming minute of it.

Don't be so naive. :-(


----------



## Wordup (May 16, 2013)

MVC said:


> Absurdly racist
> 
> I actually don't mind Kovalev as a fighter but this is wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy below the belt.
> 
> ...


Out of interest, in your opinion what is worse, what Adonis Stevenson did or what Kovalev has done?


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> How can you support Adonis? Genuine question, hes human scum


I could ask the same question to Kov fans. The guy outright hates black ppl n despite holding prejudicial views against black ppl is an outright hypocrite as he's teaming up with a black person in order to further his career.

From a boxing pov its hard not to be a fan, has speed, fast footwork, athletically gifted and has a bullet left arm that puts most to sleep.

Youre judging a man for crimes he committed 16 years ago. Thats nearly half of his life man. What he did was fucked up but hes done his time n lost a lot himself in the process, wasted his prime years n his once in a lifetime opp to go to the olympics passed him by. Along with that he has to live everyday with the crimes hes committed and is reminded constantly of them by the media n boxing fans. Everyone shits on him on but never do you see him bite back, just has a big fat smile on his face and takes everything gracefully and on the chin.

Fans be like
Bhop an ATG 
Valero was a 'beast'
Martin murrays a warrior
Corales etc

You never hear shit about their crimes or past but when it comes to Adonis its always the same shit hes a pimp/rapist/pedo/scumbag etc

For 16 years hes put that life behind, dedicated himself to boxing and is now the LHW king. You cant expect me to feel he hasnt changed when it's blatantly obvious that he has.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Right.
> 
> His publicist sends him to a homeless shelter, to try to do damage control, and a pro photographer just happens to be there to capture every heart-warming minute of it.
> 
> Don't be so naive. :-(


You mean like Kovalev's management team instructed him to apologise for his tweet?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

AzarZ said:


> I could ask the same question to Kov fans. The guy outright hates black ppl n despite holding prejudicial views against black ppl is an outright hypocrite as he's teaming up with a black person in order to further his career.
> 
> From a boxing pov its hard not to be a fan, has speed, fast footwork, athletically gifted and has a bullet left arm that puts most to sleep.
> 
> ...


Im sorry but that is a crazy stance, Kovalev and Adonis are miles apart morally, absolutely miles, in fact to say he outright hates black people is ridiculous and cannot be proven.

Im not saying we shouldn't give people a second chance or judge him on his boxing but to want a rapist human trafficker to win because someones put out a racist tweet is madness.

You always hear shit about Valero's crimes and Martin Murray and BHop didn't cross the line that Adonis did. I don't hate the guy but it irks me he makes a brilliant living when he has done some seriously fucked up shit.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Im sorry but that is a crazy stance, Kovalev and Adonis are miles apart morally, absolutely miles, in fact to say he outright hates black people is ridiculous and cannot be proven.
> 
> Im not saying we shouldn't give people a second chance or judge him on his boxing but to want a rapist human trafficker to win because someones put out a racist tweet is madness.
> 
> You always hear shit about Valero's crimes and Martin Murray and BHop didn't cross the line that Adonis did. I don't hate the guy but it irks me he makes a brilliant living when he has done some seriously fucked up shit.


I dont want him to win because of Kovalevs tweet. I want Stevenson to win because im a fan. I only mention it because ppl will brush shit like this under a carpet while still calling Stevenson all types of shit under the sun for stuff he has done. Kovalev being a racist adds the icing on the cake when Adonis lays him out n is crowned the unified champ at LHW.

Hell no. No one gets shit about his past brought up more than Adonis. Every Adonis thread is plagued with shit about his past. Plenty of ppl have done shit way worse n make a shitload more than Adonis has done. Even the girl who he had 'control' of forgave him. You cant give someone a second chance while shitting on them constantly about their past. It doesnt work like that.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> I could ask the same question to Kov fans. The guy outright hates black ppl n despite holding prejudicial views against black ppl is an outright hypocrite as he's teaming up with a black person in order to further his career.
> 
> From a boxing pov its hard not to be a fan, has speed, fast footwork, athletically gifted and has a bullet left arm that puts most to sleep.
> 
> ...


Are we supposed to feel sorry for Stevenson because he missed out on the Olympics? Of those guys you mentioned, their crimes are either very often mentioned in discussions about them (Valero), or they didn't cross the same societal taboos as Stevenson's (Hopkins), or they're simply not as widely-known (Murray, Corrales).

Managed to dig out a bit more info on Stevenson's crimes for anyone interested, though I can't vouch for the accuracy:

https://pound4poundireland.wordpres...s-disturbing-and-violent-past-life-as-a-pimp/

Original French-language article here:

http://plus.lapresse.ca/screens/42cb-717c-528fc5e8-bad1-02efac1c606d|9NP~e9YiL2v8

Full English text is quite long, so it's here:



Spoiler



1998, 12th of September, Anjou.

Tension is high on the run down streets of Judith-Jasmines. The two young prostitutes Roxanna and Isabelle (fictitious names) plotted to assassinate Adonis and Fox according to legal documents consulted by La Presse.

Adonis, 21 years old and Fox 23 were always inseparable. Together, they founded the Obsession escorting agency with another one of their gang members, Pascal Almonacy. A fourth man would later join their ranks.

The girls, between 17 and 25 years of age, would work 24/7. They have no right to leave the building without authorisation. Every one of them in love with a member of the gang.

Adonis pimps out two young ladies. Isabelle had already been an erotic dancer before they met. â€œI want someone like that,â€ she said as she saw him. Adonis would later recruit VÃ©ronique, the second girl, at la Ronde, where she worked. At the end of one of her shifts, Adonis invites her to a party. She was ready â€œto do anything for himâ€ as she would later testify.

He promises them fiancÃ©s. To get there, a lot of money was needed. Prostitution is only â€œtemporaryâ€, just a quick way to get to their main objective.

The gang members would even get money from the girlsâ€™ purses. They would leave them 10-20$ to let them eat at Mcdonalds. 120$ per hour for sex. Isabelle figures that in a few months, sheâ€™ll be able to get 40,000$ for Adonis.

Vengeance in the Loung

In the coming months, the situation worsens. The girls get beaten when not enough cash is brought in. Fox rapes when he pleases.

One day, Isabelle confides in Roxanne that she wants to kill Adonis. Heâ€™s been beating her more often as of recent. One day, he brandishes his knife and asks her to choose: either she gets it up at the ass or he sodomizes her.

Roxanne convinces Isabelle that itâ€™d be best to go straight for the head, Fox, instead. Sheâ€™s got a client who can take care of it.

Before anything is set in stone, Isabelle reveals everything to Fox. He is furious. That night, the gang punishes Roxanne while Isabelle is forced to watch.

Fox starts things off and literally jumps Roxanne, seated on the divan in the lounge. Adonis and Pascal join in. Blood begins to flow. Fox pulls a knife on the young girl. He continuously places the blade only millimeters away from her skin.

â€œEveryone beat me. You get punches on the head, in the ribs, in the face.â€, Roxanna later testified.

From a broken nose to a fractured jaw, every single member made her suffer. The next day, she was beat once again. Exhausted, she denounces Isabelle who is â€œstealingâ€ the gang by keeping the â€œextraâ€ money given from clients.

Now, it was Isabelleâ€™s turn. Adonis hits her once in the face.

â€œAfter that, he took the knife and put it against my fingers upside-down, but I still felt itâ€™s pressure.â€

Adonis didnâ€™t follow through with the threat and only remarked â€œCome to bed. You know that your my woman and that I love you, right?â€

Anything Goes

To continue the torture, the guys come up with a new idea. They organize a boxing match between the two â€œconspiratorsâ€.

Adonis lends them a pair of gloves. Anything goes. â€œIf I didnâ€™t knock out Isabelle, it would be Fox who would knock me out.â€ Explained Roxanne.

Near the end of September, Roxanne finally begged her way to be allowed to go to eat out with her father. She swears she will tell him nothing. She does her best to hide her bruises with excessive makeup. But once in front of her farther, she bursts into tears. She recounts her nightmare. He hides her in a safe place and she would later go to the police.

Roxanneâ€™s disappearance brings about agitation. The gang moves the girls around from one motel to the next. Since the police never came, they would later return to the apartment in Anjou.

In the morn of October 21st, the police enter the establishment. The members are cuffed and the girls are taken away as well. They would reveal everything.

No less than 32 accusations are placed against the four men, prostitution, death threats, assault and battery.

Olympic Dreams

A few days after their first appearance in front of the judge, the accused beg for their liberty.

â€œMy goal is to go to the Olympics. Before the arrest, I was training myself regularly six hours per day. I train in the morning. I run for two hoursâ€, testified Adonis.

The judge refuses to free the gang. Too dangerous.

Earlier this month, we ran into him while he was training for his fight on the 30th of November in Quebec. The boxer allowed us to go back on a few elements of his past.

He paid some lip service, regretting what the girls had to endure.

Adonis would later assure that he has â€œcleaned upâ€ his entourage since then.

Denunciation

At the hearing, the four girls would denounce each of the accused.

None of the accused would attempt to defend themselves. As he would recall, Adonis was ordered not to testify. â€œOf course thereâ€™ll be some repercussions if you talk. In those types of situations, you canâ€™t talk. I respected that.â€

La Presse would later find two of the gangâ€™s victims to shed some light on the role Adonis played back in the day.

Despite the amount of time that has passed, the two still tremble to the thought. One no longer despises the boxer. The other has never forgiven him.

â€œHe doesnâ€™t deserve to be admired the way he is after what heâ€™s done. What would you say if that happen to your daughter?â€ says the one who still despises him. She was fuming when the boxer would appear on the show â€œTout le monde en parle (everyoneâ€™s talking about it)â€ last year as they depicted him as the girlsâ€™ â€œbodyguardâ€. â€œHe was Foxâ€™s right hand man. He was more than just a body guard.â€

Even if he refuses to admit it, Adonis beat those girls, confirms the other victim. â€œI think he was just following orders ; to stop Fox from killing us. It was to protect us from the worst.â€ Says the one who had forgiven him.

â€œThe other guys were manipulated too, not just the girls.â€ Adds another.

At the time, Adonis was often at the gym â€œI think it was his escape. He definitely wouldnâ€™t admit it, but I think he was also afraid of the boss.â€. Confirms another victim.

Life in the shadows.

On April 2nd 2000 at the RiviÃ¨re-des-Prairies prison, Adonis is placed in the â€œprotectionâ€ section of the prison alongside another one of the accused. The men are confined to their sells 23 hours a day.

At 5 oâ€™clock, itâ€™s visit time. The detained wait for their doors to open so they can get to the booths. One man lags behind: Adonis. Another inmate, Guy Langlois, impatiently screams â€œYou coming out or what?â€ in a disrespectful tone.

Adonis respondes â€œYou talking to me like that?â€ The man replies â€œyeahâ€ in the same tone. Things do not escalate any further.

At 7:30 pm, a brawl breaks out between about 10 inmates. Cries resonate through the halls, tensions rise. As the guards arrive, Langlois is out on his back in front of a cell. Adonis violently kicks Langlois in the head.

â€œI dreamt about that for 3 days. I had never seen anything so violent in my 11 years.â€ Says one of the agents.

Langlois was bleeding from the mouth and was having convulsions. He was later transported to a hospital in which he would later fall into a coma. Despite the double fractures to his skull, he would be hospitalized for 10 days and later survived.

Adonis claims that he was jumped by about 10 men, some armed with make shift shivs. He responded by KOing 5 or 6 of them before the guards arrived.

â€œThey knew I could box. They wanted to test me. Thatâ€™s what prison is likeâ€ says the boxer.

The striking Verdict

One month later, judge Jean-Pierres decisions strikes as painfully as an uppercut (corn ball)

â€œThere is no doubt that the accused have borne the fruits of labour from the prostitution ring. These young girls were severely beaten. They were forced to beat each other. They were forced to commit lesbian-like acts. They were threatened if they even suggested leaving the group.â€ Fox however, was definitely the head of the group, as was declared by the judge.

Adonis had control over two young girls who would bring him money, stated the judge. He bore witness to the gangâ€™s criminal activities. He was present when the girls would get beaten.

The accused were found guilty. Fox would receive 5 years in prison while Adonis and Pascal are sent to jail for 4 years.

They had already been in preventative holding for 20 months. Back then, that counted as twice the amount of time.

The boxerâ€™s legal troubles did not end there. Another trial would have him testify for the scuffle that took place last time he was imprisoned. He was accused of attempted murder and aggression.

To his delight, the heaviest accusation was dropped. In September, he pleaded guilty to the aggression charges. He received an extra month in prison. Once released in 2001, he would make a pact with himself. Never again would he go back. Itâ€™s time to get back to the gym


----------



## SouthpawSlayer (Jun 13, 2012)

TSOL said:


>


Kovalev a G


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck the pimp, long live kovalev baby :cheers


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

AzarZ said:


> I could ask the same question to Kov fans. The guy outright hates black ppl n despite holding prejudicial views against black ppl is an outright hypocrite as he's teaming up with a black person in order to further his career.
> 
> From a boxing pov its hard not to be a fan, has speed, fast footwork, athletically gifted and has a bullet left arm that puts most to sleep.
> 
> ...


Come on man, you cant compare a guy posting a picture of an ape to someone who enslaved, beat up, tortured, raped and sold young girls for sex.

If you do then your an idiot of the highest order - those things are stratospheres apart, its laughable to even try and compare them.

Kovalevs an idiot and will have damaged his fanbase through it bit if your gonna take the moraliatic highground then you cant be taken seriously if you support a rapist sex traffiker.

You can conpare Hopkins to Kovalev and they get equal amount of stick and thats pretty fair. You can compare Valero to Stevenson and sure Valero may not get as much stick but thats cauae the guys dead and irrelevant.

I think the only other person who comes near to Adobis for being a vile specimen of pure scum is that guy Broner beat up and that I cant even think his name up from the top of my head tells you why he doesnt get as much.

Now I aint one of these who thinks Adonis shouldnt be allowed to box or make a living but he should always be reminded of his past because its just to vile not to.

When it cones down to it I guarantee half the people who stick up for him wouldnt leave a female relation they liked with him alone for a week and thats all you need to know.


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Bullshit lol


And why is it you get regular bans Mr. Pot? atsch


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

MVC said:


> I know Adonis was a real vile person in his early 20's, but he did his time.


Yeah, I'm sure he gives most of the money he makes now to his victims who will ALWAYS be serving the sentence he handed them. Well, he probably directly or indirectly was responsible for a few of them dying or having long drug habits, but hey, he served his time and does photo ops at soup kitchens so it's all good. :rolleyes


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Damn you think with the replies here that Kov is some kind of former slave owner like..... I dunno..... Adonis? 

LOL. People equating a racist tweet to Adonis' multiple felony of slavery, rape, prostitution, human trafficking, etc. etc.


----------



## Wordup (May 16, 2013)

chibelle said:


> Damn you think with the replies here that Kov is some kind of former slave owner like..... I dunno..... Adonis?
> 
> LOL. People equating a racist tweet to Adonis' multiple felony of slavery, rape, prostitution, human trafficking, etc. etc.


Kovalev is white. Of course it's worse :bart


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

chibelle said:


> Damn you think with the replies here that Kov is some kind of former slave owner like..... I dunno..... Adonis?
> 
> LOL. People equating a racist tweet to Adonis' multiple felony of slavery, rape, prostitution, human trafficking, etc. etc.


I've no idea what these people are on to even compare the two I love the "at least Stevenson did his time" to suggest that he's now a better person than Kovalev, it's fucking madness.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

what Stevenson did has nothing to do with what Kovalev did or vice versa. 
Stevenson is a wanker tbf according to the long French article about him he was the nicest out of those assholes he was working with and I can't remember anything about him being a pedo either. But it's ridiculous to turn the thread about Kovalev into Stevenson especially do justify what kovalev did what does that have anything to do with it Kovalev didn't insult only Stevenson he insulted all black people


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I always thought Kovalev looked a little dumb, ignorant, I usually thought he gave that impression because of the poor english of his, but probably not, probably he really is a bit of a dumb ass actually.


----------



## Bill Jincock (Jun 19, 2012)

It's pretty shocking a man can be frowned upon nowdays for an honest racial insult.

you wouldn't have had to put up with this PC shit in America back when we were killing the ******.Better times.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

TSOL said:


>


Don't know if he's being completely honest, but good on him to apologize. We can all move on now.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Bill Jincock said:


> It's pretty shocking a man can be frowned upon nowdays for an honest racial insult.
> 
> you wouldn't have had to put up with this PC shit in America back when we were killing the ******.Better times.


:rofl


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

TSOL said:


>


What a lying sack of shit lol.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bill Jincock said:


> It's pretty shocking a man can be frowned upon nowdays for an honest racial insult.
> 
> you wouldn't have had to put up with this PC shit in America back when we were killing the ******.Better times.


:rofl

Preach it, brother, preach it !


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> What a lying sack of shit lol.


You know, (seriously) I don't mind all that much if Sergey is a little racist, but it really pisses me off when he insults my intelligence like he did with that "apology."

First he calls Stevenson an ape, now he's calling all of us gullible morons.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

I see nothing wrong with the tweet. USA is so hypersensative and tries so hard to be politically correct. Most places in the world arent so concerned with racism, that when you make fun of someone who is black it doesnt mean you are making fun of someone's race. christ.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> You know, (seriously) I don't mind all that much if Sergey is a little racist, but it really pisses me off when he insults my intelligence like he did with that "apology."
> 
> First he calls Stevenson an ape, now he's calling all of us gullible morons.


This.

If I was Kovalev I wouldn't have apologized at all. The people who are calling him racist aren't going to suddenly stop just because you apologize. Might as well go all the way.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> I see nothing wrong with the tweet. USA is so hypersensative and tries so hard to be politically correct. Most places in the world arent so concerned with racism, that when you make fun of someone who is black it doesnt mean you are making fun of someone's race. christ.


:deal


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> I see nothing wrong with the tweet. USA is so hypersensative and tries so hard to be politically correct. Most places in the world arent so concerned with racism, that when you make fun of someone who is black it doesnt mean you are making fun of someone's race. christ.


That's dumb as fuck. Africans and Blacks who play soccer in Europe are constantly complaining about the blatant racism, monkey chants, bananas and nazi slogans they have to endure

It's not pc its human decency, kovalev knows what he was saying


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> That's dumb as fuck. Africans and Blacks who play soccer in Europe *are constantly* complaining about the blatant racism, monkey chants, bananas and nazi slogans they have to endure
> 
> It's not pc its human decency, kovalev knows what he was saying


Eh no. You dont know anything about football so stop talking about it.:deal


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Eh no. You dont know anything about football so stop talking about it.:deal


http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Racism_in_association_football

Now shut up you kraut bastard before I turn you over a shove a hunk of cabbage up your ass


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Racism_in_association_football
> 
> Now shut up you kraut bastard before I turn you over a shove a hunk of cabbage up your ass


So one incident each year in Russia is the same as *constantly* complaining?

Also I never hear any racism trouble (on football) in the Netherlands, last time I heard the ethnicity of some footballers was when some Moroccan guys abused a referee.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way...in-soccer-a-lost-cause-fifa-president-says-no

Is fighting racism in soccer a lost cause

Lol PC is code word for ****** wanna Raciss


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.google.com/search?q=socc...u&sa=X&ei=IVA5Vc2_CYzEggSi_oDQBw&ved=0CBcQqAI

Lol Europeans smh.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> http://www.google.com/search?q=socc...u&sa=X&ei=IVA5Vc2_CYzEggSi_oDQBw&ved=0CBcQqAI
> 
> Lol Europeans smh.


https://www.google.nl/search?q=socc...d=cr,ssl#safe=off&tbm=nws&q=basketball+racism

lol

Also have fun with Zimmerman walking on the streets, free.
Atleast you're the whitest of 'm all, he'll spare you.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Felix said:


> You mean like Kovalev's management team instructed him to apologise for his tweet?


Exactly the same, yes.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Racism_in_association_football
> 
> Now shut up you kraut bastard before I turn you over a shove a hunk of cabbage up your ass


There's not that much racism in football in western European countries anymore. You hear a couple stories every now and then but generally you don't see that much.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

LeapingHook said:


> There's not that much racism in football in western European countries anymore. You hear a couple stories every now and then but generally you don't see that much.


Of course not, western Europe Is mostly tolerant, we have a few bad apples ourselves, we call em red sox fans

But Russia is rife with racial prejudice, to think Kovalev didn't know what he was trying to say is laughable


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

chibelle said:


> Damn you think with the replies here that Kov is some kind of former slave owner like..... I dunno..... Adonis?
> 
> LOL. People equating a racist tweet to Adonis' multiple felony of slavery, rape, prostitution, human trafficking, etc. etc.


Was he convicted of rape though? I thought it was only assault and false imprisonment.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Why does this sort of thing come down to point scoring

It was wrong what Ali did

It was wrong what Hopkins did

It was wrong what Kovalev did.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Of course not, western Europe Is mostly tolerant,


note he said "in football", there is still unfortunately plenty of racism to go around in all societies even the so called "civilised western world", it's just not as outspoken. Unfortunately I've heard many people talk about how much they hate the "poles,****** and blacks"


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Rigondeaux said:


> I see nothing wrong with the tweet. USA is so hypersensative and tries so hard to be politically correct. Most places in the world arent so concerned with racism


With black people being executed by cops left right and center unfortunately the USA is obviously not as sensitive abour race as it should be


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

I'm not condoning racism...I think it should cease across the board, as it's all regrettable, but I'm instinctively against piling on Kovalev for anything that he's said. For once thing, I don't think that Eastern Europeans in general, and Russians in particular feel beholden to the curse of PC though and dogma and they have their own rough and stormy past regarding racism, Nazism....and being new to this country. The Russian must wonder why it is that he can't express himself roughly, at Stevenson's expense even, when he's heard of and seen American Icons like Ali, Hopkins, and scores of other black sports stars and celebrities enjoying their own double standard granted them by the liberal weasels who engineer Political Correctness and pontificate on it endlessly in the media (especially the crud at ESPN). Let the same media pinheads who whine about what the Russian said show the same zeal in going after Hopkins,....and Mayweather for his slurs regarding Filipinos and the like...let them condemn ALL racism first before they go after him. Kovalev, I'll admit, is a favorite of mine today, but really, fair is fair. Fuck PC hypocrisy!!


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> With black people being executed by cops left right and center unfortunately the USA is obviously not as sensitive abour race as it should be


Oh bullshit...there's an endless hue and cry and self flagellation going on all the time in the media regarding all this racial shit...you can't escape it...and for sure, the injustices of innocent victims of police madness....even when there's a case for the cop being right...when it's possible/probable action of self defense regarding the cop's safety.


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Yeah, let's leave the Krusher the fuck alone now. He'll probably apologize to Stevenson after he knocks him effin' out whenever they meet...that'll make his apology even better.


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> This.
> 
> If I was Kovalev I wouldn't have apologized at all. The people who are calling him racist aren't going to suddenly stop just because you apologize. Might as well go all the way.


Maybe you're right here. Good for you Kovalev....fight that fuckin' PC garbage!! Kovalev tko Stevenson 7.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> *what Stevenson did has nothing to do with what Kovalev did or vice versa. *
> Stevenson is a wanker tbf according to the long French article about him he was the nicest out of those assholes he was working with and I can't remember anything about him being a pedo either. But it's ridiculous to turn the thread about Kovalev into Stevenson especially do justify what kovalev did what does that have anything to do with it Kovalev didn't insult only Stevenson he insulted all black people


It's hilarious to watch. Kovalev does something racist, and instead of calling him on it people say 'But Stevenson did worse shit!'. Okay, what the fuck does that have to do with what Kovalev did? Stupid as fuck. :lol:

Stevenson did some bad shit in the past, and rightfully gets shit for it. Kovalev did some bad shit recently, and is rightfully getting shit for it. No reason to try to defend the actions for either. You just end up looking dumb.

Long ass paragraphs about why Kovalev shouldn't be looked at as racist. :rofl atsch


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Phantom said:


> Oh bullshit...there's an endless hue and cry and self flagellation going on all the time in the media regarding all this racial shit...you can't escape it...and for sure, the injustices of innocent victims of police madness....even when there's a case for the cop being right...when it's possible/probable action of self defense regarding the cop's safety.


The same thing happened in Belfast when they shot innocent people every day and then disgraced their name by calling them "terrorists" or "armed" or "they shot first". so yeah, BULLSHIT is right.

when they shot a kid a 17 year old kid in the back and said he fired at them first, even after it was revealed the kid was not armed and of course running away, they didn't even offer their usual pathetic apology

In fact the people who don't understand the context of black people being compared to monkeys, go up to an Irishman and call him a "fenian" and then when he reacts aggressively say "don't worry, that's a compliment! why are you being so angry about it? you overly PC sensitive prick"


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Phantom said:


> I'm not condoning racism...I think it should cease across the board, as it's all regrettable, but I'm instinctively against piling on Kovalev for anything that he's said. For once thing, I don't think that Eastern Europeans in general, and Russians in particular feel beholden to the curse of PC though and dogma and they have their own rough and stormy past regarding racism, Nazism....and being new to this country. The Russian must wonder why it is that he can't express himself roughly, at Stevenson's expense even, when he's heard of and seen American Icons like Ali, Hopkins, and scores of other black sports stars and celebrities enjoying their own double standard granted them by the liberal weasels who engineer Political Correctness and pontificate on it endlessly in the media (especially the crud at ESPN). Let the same media pinheads who whine about what the Russian said show the same zeal in going after Hopkins,....and Mayweather for his slurs regarding Filipinos and the like...let them condemn ALL racism first before they go after him. Kovalev, I'll admit, is a favorite of mine today, but really, fair is fair. Fuck PC hypocrisy!!


Conservatard alert


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> That's dumb as fuck. Africans and Blacks who play soccer in Europe are constantly complaining about the blatant racism, monkey chants, bananas and nazi slogans they have to endure
> 
> It's not pc its human decency, kovalev knows what he was saying


When you're constantly calling white people"crackers"?

Fuck off


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> When you're constantly calling white people"crackers"?
> 
> Fuck off


The mods periodically give him 'time outs' for being a bad little boy on this issue too.


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Conservatard alert


The race baiting bastard is back!!! What a surprise....next time stay gone you white buffoon!!


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> When you're constantly calling white people"crackers"?
> 
> Fuck off


Good point, but MW has the IQ of a monkey and won't understand your point.


----------



## superman1692 (Jun 3, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> I could ask the same question to Kov fans. The guy outright hates black ppl n despite holding prejudicial views against black ppl is an outright hypocrite as he's teaming up with a black person in order to further his career.
> 
> From a boxing pov its hard not to be a fan, has speed, fast footwork, athletically gifted and has a bullet left arm that puts most to sleep.
> 
> ...


What on earth did Martin Murray do? I'm curious, have never heard anything.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

hermit said:


> The mods periodically give him 'time outs' for being a bad little boy on this issue too.





Phantom said:


> Good point, but MW has the IQ of a monkey and won't understand your point.


:cheers


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

superman1692 said:


> What on earth did Martin Murray do? I'm curious, have never heard anything.


Assault and robbery. Here's Frank Warren's column mentioning it:

Frank Warren column: Martin Murray vs Gennady Golovkin highlights that boxers with criminal records should earn another chance

It's likely one of the reasons that we've not seen Murray fight in the US yet. Interestingly, Warren also mentions that Joshua could face issues because of a "minor drugs conviction". I hope that, for Joshua's career future, that it doesn't become a problem.


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> :cheers


You gotta remember Dazi, regarding MW,....you can't fix stupid.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Phantom said:


> Good point, but MW has the IQ of a monkey and won't understand your point.


Hey, now - Don't go comparing him to a monkey! The moderators will ban you ! :sad5


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Hey, now - Don't go comparing him to a monkey! The moderators will ban you ! :sad5


Don't worry, everybody knows MW is white.


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Hey, now - Don't go comparing him to a monkey! The moderators will ban you ! :sad5


Yeah, I might be insulting monkeys...


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> If I was Kovalev I wouldn't have apologized at all.


Worry not, Z.

He didn't apologize to Stevenson.

He apologized to the people who got offended by the tweet.

He still calls him piece of shit and says he'd never apologize to him cuz he's got nothing to apologize for.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Phantom said:


> Good point, but MW has the IQ of a monkey and won't understand your point.


Michigan ******, unbelievably, not the most stupid regular on here.


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Michigan ******, unbelievably, not the most stupid regular on here.


Really? Who takes the honors?


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Worry not, Z.
> 
> He didn't apologize to Stevenson.
> 
> ...


Kov is a genuine badass...good for him!


----------

